# FAIRCHILD TROPICAL BOTANIC GARDEN - AUG 31 2008



## DragonHeart (Aug 25, 2008)

When        August 31, 2008 @ 9:30amLocation Fairchild Tropical Botanic Garden 
10901 Old Cutler Rd
Coral Gables, FL 33156 
305-667-1651 

*How to find us*
"I'll be standing at the entrance of the gift shop with a tripod (hard to miss)" 


Whos coming? *24 Yes* / *19 Maybe* 
*Who's organizing? *
Andrew 





 
Since Fairchild is having free admission on Sundays of this month, I thought it might be time to revisit the gardens and see what's new. 
We'll start in the morning (9:30AM when the gardens open) to get the best possible light, and meet 2 hours later at around noon at either Swensen's on US1 or Panera Bread by Dadeland mall to cool off, have a drink or maybe some lunch, and share our adventures and maybe some pictures from the day.


----------



## Jeff Canes (Oct 17, 2008)

i just found this today, it's a little late


----------

